# Breakfast is Served!!



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

That looks amazing! I pretty much feed tripe most days with some beef chunks, minced chicken, rabbit and some lamb nuggets with organ meat in them, i need to start adding more to his diet but and not sure what to add, I tried to give him a canned sardine but he wouldnt eat it, I mixed it in with his tripe and he ate a bit but left a lot, he is FUSSY! I need to start adding more bone too, I only feed poultry necks at the moment, I worry about other bones for some reason.

Should I be adding digestive enzyme and probiotics then?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Panda said:


> That looks amazing! I pretty much feed tripe most days with some beef chunks, minced chicken, rabbit and some lamb nuggets with organ meat in them, i need to start adding more to his diet but and not sure what to add, I tried to give him a canned sardine but he wouldnt eat it, I mixed it in with his tripe and he ate a bit but left a lot, he is FUSSY! I need to start adding more bone too, I only feed poultry necks at the moment, I worry about other bones for some reason.
> 
> Should I be adding digestive enzyme and probiotics then?


I don't think you hae to add enzymes but I like to!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Does it just aid digestion or something?

As for yoghurt, a lot of people seem to add that and cottage cheese, is this just for dogs who are not lactose intollerant? I might try adding some to Pandas diet.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Yum! *

I can't even find fresh or frozen tripe, and only one pet store carries Solid Gold's canned tripe- it would be an excercise in futilty to search for spleen and pancreas.
Where do you find all these organ meats, CMillie?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

She invited me to dinner and I'm so glad I was busy. I so had to wash my hair. Yeah, it was dirty.  (J/K) 

I have to laugh as that's a meal that could only _look _good to a dog, but it's perfection in a bowl from a nutritional standpoint. 

I know your SPOOS wear Snoods, but do you wash their muzzles after meals? Even when Merlin's face is clipped short, he still manages to get ground meat stuck in his hair. I bought a stash of washcloths at Costco just to keep his face clean after meals.  

*Panda*: I've had good luck with yogurt, cottage cheese and Kefir. I like to vary the proteins and believe the variety ensures all bases are covered. Plus, they enjoy it--mealtimes are always a surprise. 

*Papoodles*: Do you live near any organic or small farms? I thought organ meats would be impossible to find until I found a few working farms in the area. They sell all cuts of meat and of course, organ meats. Sometimes it's beef, other times it's pork, chicken/turkey, and even "lamb/mutton." I usually just stock up on the beef and chicken! Great place to get chicken necks too. Most of the small, locally owned farms will work with you and save necks and the like if you ask. 

Here's an example near me: http://www.fieldsofathenryfarm.com/

This is a great "search engine" to find farms in your area (US): http://www.localharvest.org/search.jsp?lat=39.111534&lon=-77.586494&scale=10&ty=0&co=1&nm=
Fleetwood Farm - LocalHarvest


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Rowan, you mean beef spleen and pancreas doesn't sound appetizing? :aetsch:

Nope, I don't wash their muzzles. They don't get anything on their faces. Even Tiger's little white face stays clean. I do clip their faces with a 30 every 1-2 weeks, so that probably helps.

Now, I actually do wipe Henry's lip fold and nose folds after he eats. This is because he has a tendency to get a lower line lip infection and an infection in the corner of his nose fold (on just that one side of his face). It is very weird. The vet said it has nothing to do with a raw diet, as he sees it in kibble fed dogs, but that Henry is going to be prone to it now and it will recur if I don't wipe his face after he eats - even a cooked meal. So, I wipe with warm water most days, sometimes I use Ketoconozale if it looks like an infection is brewing (crusties in his nose fold). 

*Papoodles* I get my good variety from My Pet Carnivore. They deliver to various states across the midwest once monthly. I am picking up about 60 lbs. of meat on Friday.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I need to figure out how to keep mine from running off with raw meaty bones and parts. Alex will stay glued to his bowl but Pippin is a runner. Merlin doesn't have enough teeth left for raw meaty bones (at least I don't think he does) and he's a food thief. I'd love to incorporate RMBs once or twice a week.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Rowan- your link was great though I am not yet sure if I will have success obtaining offal at the only farm near me, here in Long Valley.
It's called the 'Mini Mac Farm', and they advertise that they produce their own beef, pork and chicken!Who knew???
Thank you, Rowan- once again- you have been soo very helpful and generous with your time.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

papoodles said:


> Rowan- your link was great though I am not yet sure if I will have success obtaining offal at the only farm near me, here in Long Valley.
> It's called the 'Mini Mac Farm', and they advertise that they produce their own beef, pork and chicken!Who knew???
> Thank you, Rowan- once again- you have been soo very helpful and generous with your time.


This place? Mini Mac Farm
I'll bet if you call and ask for chicken organ meat and necks, or beef organ meat (they list liver), they'd be happy to sell it to you. Heck, I'm sure they'd even throw in some chicken feet. (Yuck!)


----------

